# I want to CRY



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

I've finished it - washed it - tried it on - it's too SMALL!!

I did a tension square/swatch - I followed the pattern - I found three errors in the pattern and struggled but resolved them - I took my time and did everything right. It's beautiful.

It's too SMALL.

I hoped washing it might relax the yarn a bit. 

It's still too SMALL.

I don't have enough yarn to make another one - I'll have to rip it out but am HOPING since the back is a rectangle - that I'll be able to do the larger size back and adapt the fronts. 

I tried doing a few rows of crochet as sort of button bands but ripped that off again - it wasn't a success.

CRY with me!! I'm devastated.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Go ahead, have a good cry. You deserve it!


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

You did a beautiful job! Congratulations! So very sorry it is too small - could it make a gift for someone dear? Is the yarn cotton? It looks like it is cotton - cotton does shrink unfortunately unless it is spun with a nylon or acrylic. Buy yourself some more fiber and think of this as a practice garment for a loved one.


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry. It's really beautiful!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Ohhhh how beautiful. I hate to say this can you not give it to someone? It seems such a shame to have to rip it apart. You did such a good job. If I had the money I would send you a whole batch of yarn to make a new one for yourself. :-(


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

It is beautiful. Is it all one piece, or are the front and back done separately? If they are done separately, it might be possible to take out the side seams, and insert a strip done in the pattern on both sides.

If it is just in the bust area, it might be possible to just take out under the arms, and insert a gusset crocheted in a triangle.

Good luck.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh, I am so sorry it's too small, but it is truly beautiful! Could you perhaps unseam the sides and crochet a few rows along the edges to make it bigger? There must be a way--would be a shame to have to rip out all that beautiful work! Wait a bit before you do anything. The folks on this site are very innovative and may come up with something to help.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

I would never rip something like that out. It is beautiful and I would store it until I find I like someone enough to give it as a gift to them. Or sell it, but most people want China prices on homemade so not much of an option there.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Have a good cry! And then just think about some creative possibilities. I recently did the cuff to cuff sweater and thought it was too small when it was done. It wasn't cotton yarn so I was able to stretch it out quite a bit when I hand washed it. I agree with a previous poster about trying to add a piece on each side or what I did, crochet extra around the front band. If all else fails give it to someone you love and by all means make yourself another one. Hey, we've all been there and done that! Cheer up! Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

I thought of selling it or of giving it away but I love the yarn and it came from Aldi (supermarket with weekly 'specials') and it could be a year before that yarn appears again - if ever!

It is made of separate pieces - two fronts, back and - obviously - two sleeves. The picot edge goes right round but, being crochet, can be ripped where necessary and 'patched' in again.

I considered a gusset between front and back on each side but re-doing the back in a bigger size should do a better job provided that its only difference is to be wider.

Thank you so much for all your comments. I feel supported and cared for!!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

So sorry it doesn't fit you, as it is really beautiful...looks like when you have finished crying - you will either have to rip it OR - go on a diet!! lol


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh, I would be devastated as well. I'll cry with you. But I don't think I could bear to rip it out. I'd either try to sell it or give it to a close friend. If you could enough by selling you might be able to purchase enough yarn to do another for yourself.


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

forgot to say - it is acrylic.


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

After you get done crying; say, hey that was a great practice piece. And rip off the sleeves; measure from bottom up to your arm pits--use the yarn from the sleeves to make an open mesh side piece; as wide as you can with each sleeve, then if that is not enough buy as close as you can to the white and make the mesh piece. I hope this helps,,,,Good luck


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Let's see if there is something to do..what is the yarn made of? it kindof looks like cotton...did you stretch out the cotton to make it "bigger" ...you know how cotton shrinks up and then relaxing...esp when you dont want it to.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

ann44 said:


> I thought of selling it or of giving it away but I love the yarn and it came from Aldi (supermarket with weekly 'specials') and it could be a year before that yarn appears again - if ever!
> 
> It is made of separate pieces - two fronts, back and - obviously - two sleeves. The picot edge goes right round but, being crochet, can be ripped where necessary and 'patched' in again.
> 
> ...


I'm feeling heartsick, along with you and all your other KP friends who know just how you feel. It sounds like you've come up with some very creative solutions, so I'm truly hoping you can make this beautiful top work for you. Please let us see the end result and know you will be wearing it with pride and a sense of real accomplishment in the end.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

oh I see you already answered this. hmmm how did that happen? (she says to herself, being afraid something like this might happen to her....)


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

It is beautiful, what a shame it doesn't fit. If selling isn't an option, then I guess it means reworking it. You might have to wash the yarn again to get the crinkles out of it though.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

What beautiful work.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

What we need to do is send you a quick emergency supply of DOUBLE the amount you put into this one! I have successfully calculated the extra repeats of a baby's top increase....fit perfectly first try. Now we need to see the first row and help you calculate the increases for the sleeves, panels, neckline, buttonhole, and back. Attaching will be similar - but with a tad more thread.

I'm MORE than happy to help with the calculations...28+ year veteran of crochet!


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh, too bad! And it is such a pretty piece to wear! I am hurting with you. Save for someone very special to give it to -- provided they will treasure it!!


----------



## Maya'sOma (Sep 3, 2011)

What a shame it is too small for you....it is absolutely beautiful. I am sure you will find a way around it without unravelling it.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I feel your pain. there is nothing uglier that too tight clothing.

all I can suggest is give it away and make another.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Colorado knits said:


> Go ahead, have a good cry. You deserve it!


I agree, have a good cry then see what you can do to fix it.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Justine said:


> It is beautiful. Is it all one piece, or are the front and back done separately? If they are done separately, it might be possible to take out the side seams, and insert a strip done in the pattern on both sides.
> 
> If it is just in the bust area, it might be possible to just take out under the arms, and insert a gusset crocheted in a triangle.
> 
> Good luck.


This was my first thought as I have done exactly this on more than one occasion. That is, inserting a piece lengthwise under the armhole. I would neither frog it nor give it away. Not after all that lovely work.


----------



## Chery TX (Apr 8, 2013)

Go ahead ahead and cry. I think everyone who knits or crochets has had a project like this. Do rip it out! You worked hard and it looks great. I have blocked several items and sometimes it works but it will go back when washed again.
Go on to something new. You learned from this and it looks great. That is worth a lot!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Can you undo the shoulder seams and spread it out flat? If you can, what about doing that, wetting it down, and then pinning it out (blocking it) to the measurements you need, stretching as you go????


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

It is truly beautiful. I'd put it away for someone special.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

I would cry too !!! It's beautiful !!!


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

This is truly sooooooooooo gorgeous that I can understand your pain. Several people have had good suggestions, I think. I'm wondering if you have enough yarn left to do some of the things suggested -- like make side panels to insert between the back and fronts. 

If you don't have enough yarn, maybe you could remove the sleeves and use that yarn for the places you might need more.

The whole thing is lovely, but it would also make a lovely vest for you. And be something you could wear.

Please don't give up on it. After you give it a couple of days and decide on what you're going to do with it. . . . when you get it done, please show it to us again. 

It's so lovely!


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm so grateful for all the suggestions and for the loving support that you are all giving me. I feel stupid that I didn't check the measurements of the back before I made the fronts

I have enough yarn left to set panels in at the sides and think I can probably do them in pattern (and both at the same time so that they are identical.) 

Yesterday I'd decided to see if it would all rip out. I only took the photograph to remind me of what I'd had!! Thank you all so much for your support and lack of criticism for my stupid mistake. Ann


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

That is such a generous offer and I really appreciate that you are so willing to use your skills and experience to help me. The back has no shaping so I think I can take out the side seams (this will be the third time for that because I mismatched them twice) and the sleeve seams and set in a panel made in pattern as far as is possible and redo the picot edge where necessary.

If you see any flaws in my plan please tell me. Thank you again.
Ann


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I bought a cardigan similar to that last year in Roman Originals sale and paid £30 for it. Only difference it was cotton but there are plenty of people who would buy that from you, rather than unravelling, that would be a shame.
What was the yarn as I've quite a few of Aldi's yarns. There is a Kirkton white DK on eBay for sale.

I've just looked on Aldi's site and it looks like their yarn offers are March and September. I know they don't always repeat the same yarns but you never know.


----------



## debster (Mar 21, 2011)

such a shame it is beautiful x


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Go ahead have a good cry and I will cry with you.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

How frustrating for you! I do sympathise. A lot of work has gone into this and to not be able to wear it at the end of that work - too upsetting! Hope you manage to re-do it and get it to fit perfectly.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Maybe you could gift this one and make another for yourself. It's gorgeous. :thumbup:


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

I echo what everyone else has said . It is a beautiful piece x


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Such a shame your beautiful garment is too small. I think setting in panels is an excellent idea. I have done this with a V neck sleeveless jumper for myself - it worked very well. I only crotchet round and round or granny squares so I can appreciate your wonderful work. Good luck with it.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> I bought a cardigan similar to that last year in Roman Originals sale and paid £30 for it. Only difference it was cotton but there are plenty of people who would buy that from you, rather than unravelling, that would be a shame.
> What was the yarn as I've quite a few of Aldi's yarns. There is a Kirkton white DK on eBay for sale.
> 
> I've just looked on Aldi's site and it looks like their yarn offers are March and September. I know they don't always repeat the same yarns but you never know.


This is the sleeve section of my cardigan, and looking at the label it was Ann Harvey, if you are short of yarn you could omit the sleeves. When this is on, the shoulders fall over the top of the arms.


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

It's very pretty!! It would make a nice gift for someone!!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

I bet your devastated. It is beautiful


----------



## Nevah (Aug 11, 2012)

OMG I feel your pain. That happens to me a lot. I have a very tight tension and I can't loosen up either when I crochet or knit. 

It is absolutely stunning. Hopefully it will relax but I would probably redo the back.


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

What a shame !!! It's beautiful !!! You deserve a nice glass of wine...maybe you can gift it or sell it !! From the money buy more yarn and make another one this winter. I usually measure it on a rough pattern(made from paper) or another garment when I make items for myself. Relied on hubby ones and that was a mistake.


----------



## Oldies (Feb 3, 2012)

So sorry this has happened to you. It is beautiful and you have done a great job. I never crochet clothing items. I have never been able to get the fit right. The cotton yarn doesn't have the give that other yarns do. Can you maybe google in the info from the label and see if anyone sells it online? Good luck.


----------



## Margeeh348 (Jan 10, 2013)

ann44 said:


> I've finished it - washed it - tried it on - it's too SMALL!!
> 
> I did a tension square/swatch - I followed the pattern - I found three errors in the pattern and struggled but resolved them - I took my time and did everything right. It's beautiful.
> 
> ...


I am crying for you! It is so beautiful but I know you will find a way to alter it. Wish I was experienced enough to suggest something.


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

As my dean told us " Girls, sometimes you can learn even more under negative circumstances" At 20 I didn't have a clue,,, but I have truly come to appreciate what she told us You have created a masterpiece here!!!! Such intricate, exacting detail that so many of us just wouldn't have the patience to do. I vote with the others, put it aside until the moment comes that you know it is the perfect gift for someone. If you are a bit stretched for money, offer to make something for someone in exchange for the yarn to make one of these for yourself. You are blessed with the gift of creativity SMILE


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

what a shame it is a lovely piece of work


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

I've had great luck ironing things while they're wet. Have you considered that?


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Its beautiful! Maybe think of it as practice! Make another, and gift this one!!! I"m a petite small!!! LOL!


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

How much too small is it. I would undo the side seams and sleeves and insert a lacy panel instead of wasting all your hard work. If its 2 inches too small insert a 1 inch panel either side. Personally I would do the netting type panel you already have done at the bottom. Good luck and don't act in haste you can save it


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This has happened to many of us. Consider that you have gained an immense amount of experience. Your work is lovely.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

My sympathy. It is lovely. Hope you can figure out a way without ripping out completely.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

It is beautiful. I feel your pain.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh no! That's so disheartening!


----------



## Princessofquitealot (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh I hate that feeling! Could you separate the fronts and back and make a gusset at the sides to expand the width in the same pattern. Make strips of 2-3 inches and insert on the sides? Or just cry and rip it out and start over. So, so sorry


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I would just let it hang open. Will that work?

I also have two sweaters I made long ago and are too small. Thought I might sell them on Ebay.

josiehof


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

I am so sorry your beautiful work is to small for you. I'm sure it would make a wonderful gift for a loved one. This is just beautiful. If you would try to make another maybe use a different yarn, different size needle and compare size to the beautiful white one. We all need a good cry sometimes.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, I'm so very sorry! Such beautiful work!


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

How frustrating after all that work. I feel your pain. But it is just gorgeous. Perhaps you could give it to someone very dear to you that would appreciate it. Beautiful!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

What a pity, you've done such beautiful work! Maybe there is someone to whom you could give this lovely sweater. What a great excuse to buy more yarn and try again.


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

That is such a disappointment I know but it is really very pretty.


----------



## norma martinez (Nov 1, 2012)

it happen to me twice, and i start over....every mistake is a lesson, be proud you did beautiful job, do not let it push you down...God bless you


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Gosh, it's beautiful, I feel your pain


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

i feel for you! it is so beautiful!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Go a head cry. I did today as well. The baby sweater I have worked on for 2 weeks is too big. Although baby will grow into it, by then she will not need it. 
Nothing like putting hours into something just to find its too small. Poor woman, wishing you a better day. {{Hugs}}


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

ann44 said:


> I'm so grateful for all the suggestions and for the loving support that you are all giving me. I feel stupid that I didn't check the measurements of the back before I made the fronts
> 
> I have enough yarn left to set panels in at the sides and think I can probably do them in pattern (and both at the same time so that they are identical.)
> 
> Yesterday I'd decided to see if it would all rip out. I only took the photograph to remind me of what I'd had!! Thank you all so much for your support and lack of criticism for my stupid mistake. Ann


I really hope you do make some inset panels under the arms. Then they will become design elements! No one else will have anything like this gorgeous cardi! it's just so beautiful- I would hate for you to frog the entire thing! We are all here to support you. We don't scold. That's part of the beauty of this site!


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

seems a shame to rip it - it is so lovely, why not gift t?


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

What if you added on to the band in the. Front.... I'm doing thiss
Now to a sweater fron creative knitting. Hope it works for me too,


----------



## LoannDrake (Jan 7, 2013)

You did a beautiful job. It would be a shame to tear it apart. I would gift it or try to sell it. That way you could pay for the yarn to do it again.


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

Too beautiful to rip apart...give to someone you love, or someone in need and they will love you!


----------



## EllenT1246 (Jan 30, 2013)

Can't help but feel bad for you. It is absolutely beautiful. I don't know if I would have the heart to rip it apart to try to make it larger. I would gift it to a loved one and do another one for yourself now that you've worked out the kinks in the pattern.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

If you unpick the side seams, put on an edging such as slip stitch using the unpicked sleeves if necessary then make either ties or buttoned tabs to join the fronts to the back you would be able to wear your beautiful garment. Good luck.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> Go ahead, have a good cry. You deserve it!


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:

It's beautiful.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

I hope my previous comment doesn't get misinterpreted. I was agreeing with Colorado knits about having a good cry but I meant by the thumbs down that it's too bad it happened.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

It is so beautiful - sorry to hear that it doesn't fit. I hope you are able to figure it all out


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Very beautiful sweater. Sorry it didn't fit. Great job.


----------



## eeyori1955 (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh, I am so sorry it's too small, it is absolutely wonderful work. Dry your tears and pick up those needles and reconstuct this baby to fit you. that a girl!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my!!! Don't cry!!! There must be a good reason for this to have happened? Maybe a friend needs a lovely gift from you????? Maybe someone would like to buy it from you, you never know. ( No not me, I am not a small person) Your work is lovely, just lovely.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

What a shame, it's such a beautiful piece. I could cry with you!


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

So sorry, it is so beautiful. I would be crying too.


----------



## Kitty Rooney (Jul 8, 2013)

That totally sucks!


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

It was a success, it is very pretty and you completed it, sorry that it did not fit, maybe you can make another one in your size don't give up.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

It's beautiful!! Could you sell this one and buy more yarn to make another for yourself...rather than ripping this one? Just a thought. Best wishes!


----------



## fibernut (Jun 5, 2011)

Here is something that worked for me...I had the same thing happen several years ago with cotton. I soaked in cold water in the sink until it was saturated, then just blotted alittle in a towel, then put it over a plastic tub lid that stretched not only the length but more importantly the width...set it in the bathtub and let it dry, then steam ironed it going sideways and wow it grew!!! Try it, what have you got to lose, if it doesn't work then you have a beautiful work to give someone special...good luck!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It is beautiful though. I luv the pattern.

I have a box of tissues at my side and it is helping me dry my tears for you. 

It would e a great gift for a special person.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

It's beautiful. I wouldn't cry. The work is lovely.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It is beautiful though. I luv the pattern.

I have a box of tissues at my side and it is helping me dry my tears for you. 

It would e a great gift for a special person.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

It is a beautiful piece.... HOW small is it on you and WHERE? This looks to be almost a "one size fits all" piece because it is very open (no buttons or closures) and there is no shaping (that I can see).

Yes, you can rip and add here and there... BUT... since you say it is acrylic... acrylic needs to be blocked with steam or heat. Acrylic is actually plastic and will not alter when put into water. Washing this will neither shrink OR stretch your piece since plastic does not absorb water.

You can steam an acrylic piece to almost twice it's original size.... I have done this often. I would consider steaming and stretching this piece as it would not alter the design or LOOK like you added anything. It would also improve the drape of the piece. When steaming, you can CONTROL the AMOUNT of blocking (increasing size) and also LOCATION of blocking (increasing size more in some areas than others).

The BENEFIT of blocking acrylic is that it is PERMANENT... once steam blocked to fit... it will remain that way...through further washings.

After six pages of comments and suggestions I am GREATLY surprised that no one mentioned this simple solution! It appears that many didn't read that it was acrylic and assumed it was cotton.... even cotton can be blocked to stretch a GREAT deal to almost twice IT'S original size. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm with knitter360. It is pretty and would make a nice gift. Hate to say it, but making another in a little larger size might be the only way.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

If that makes you cry I feel sorry for you,get a life love it's only a top.you can make another one but you can't replace a lost child now that makes you cry .


----------



## sewadilly (Apr 28, 2011)

It's beautiful ........... that being said, I am crying with you :-(


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Im crying with you. It's very beautiful.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Google "One Good Thing by Jillee". She has an article on how to "unshrink" garments. You may want to CONSIDER trying this prior to "frogging" or "selling" it. IT is really beautiful & hopefully this "trick" will "work" for you!


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Guys get a grip please.


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

What a disappointment, after all of that work and effort. Tears for you.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

So sorry for your experience - your work is absolutely beautiful. I have had problems with yarn shrinking also and been similarly horrified and saddened. If you're uncertain about the shrink factor of a yarn: work up a swatch, lay it on a paper and mark the measurements out and then wash it the way you will be washing whatever you are making. If it shrinks, hank up the yarn, tie the hank in several places, place it in a lingerie bag and wash and dry it as if it were the finished garment. Before and after the washing, I measure the hank length to see if shrinking matches the swatch - you may need to wash and dry again.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

It's gorgeous. I would never rip that out. Give it as a gift to someone or sell it. Too much labor involved. You can benefit from it another way, and don't forget that you did learn things from this project which is another benefit.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

oh, I never heard of Jillie before but just went to her blogsite and her method looks like a great idea - certainly worth a try.


JLEIGH said:


> Google "One Good Thing by Jillee". She has an article on how to "unshrink" garments. You may want to CONSIDER trying this prior to "frogging" or "selling" it. IT is really beautiful & hopefully this "trick" will "work" for you!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Bummer! It is a beautiful piece.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Chemchic said:


> Let's see if there is something to do..what is the yarn made of? it kindof looks like cotton...did you stretch out the cotton to make it "bigger" ...you know how cotton shrinks up and then relaxing...esp when you dont want it to.


So sorry! I have gotten to the point where I only knit top down so that I can try items on as I go.


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

It is so pretty. I am sorry it does not fit. I agree with the various suggestions that were made about adding a band between the seams. I can never get my gauge right for some unknown reason so I have done that before on a child
s top and it looked OK.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh, that is so beautifully done.....it has to fit someone! Use it as a learning experience,,,,give it away....or sell it for replacement price of yarn....take a very deep breath and knit yourself one that will fit. The knitting gremlins have been very very mean to you. Joan 8060


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

It is gorgeous! I'm sorry it's too small. If it doesn't stretch across the back when you put it on, you might be able to wear it. Otherwise, well, maybe you could make the back a bit larger. As for the front, I prefer fronts that don't fasten because my shape doesn't look good with things like that, so it doesn't matter if it's "too small" across the front. And that is certainly the style with shrugs!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

This is a wonderful piece. I imagine these other ladies have given you a wealth of information on how to make this fit you! Persevere!


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

I am so sorry. This is frustrating and it is a BEAUTIFUL knit!

Recently I stumbled across some info about "ease" and determining which size to make. You may have simply chosen the wrong size to make even though you knitted to gauge and chose your size.

Here are a couple links:
http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/howto/archive/2008/02/15/about-measurements-and-ease.aspx

http://www.twistcollective.com/collection/component/content/article/35-features/760-unraveling-ease

I am in the middle of a sweater too - back and sleeves done - that I began before I had this info. I have not started the fronts, because I fear that I will have the same issue.


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

Open the side seams (arms too if necessary) and knit gussets or insertion panels?


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

I think if you have the wrapper, you might find the exact yarn someplace on line.

There are lots of beautiful yarns out there. Please do not rip this out. Give it to a lucky person you love, sell it.

Next measure your body. It is not just the gauge for the pattern, it is also your body's diameter at the widest point around the chest that will determine fit for a lacy crochet top like this.

You are a tight worker, I see this in your chain arches. Go up one or two the hook sizes, especially with cotton yarn.

Now that the pattern is fresh in your mind, just start a new one. The second one is much easier and with a larger hook, it goes faster too.

Lovely piece. Please do not rip it out. The yarn will get overworked and not as nice as the first time.

Big hugs and a lace picot edged white hankie for you. We would love to see you in a photo wearing the new one.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh, that is so lovely! I am so sorry it does not fit.....seems such a shame to frog it all. Someone suggested you think of it as a practice piece and make another one, and I agree. You just may find the right person for this one, or you could sell it on KP.....just a thought. Beautiful work!


----------



## Looby loo (Jan 5, 2012)

What a shame I'm gutted for you. Can you share/ tell me where you got the pattern I've hunted everywhere for one like that with no luck


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

I'd be upset too, you did a lovely job maybe someone on the group might have some spare yarn. I don't I only have blue left.


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Oh, how disappointing that it is too small! On the other hand, it turned out gorgeous!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, it is beautiful though!!!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

It's beautiful and I bleed for you . . .


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

Sirdar 9741. Three mistakes in pattern. 

I bought mine online from mcadirect.com

Ann


----------



## crackerjack (Sep 11, 2012)

omg sell it and do new one for yourself ,what an aweful shame ,I feel like crying for you xxxxxxxx


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

knitter360 said:


> You did a beautiful job! Congratulations! So very sorry it is too small - could it make a gift for someone dear? Is the yarn cotton? It looks like it is cotton - cotton does shrink unfortunately unless it is spun with a nylon or acrylic. Buy yourself some more fiber and think of this as a practice garment for a loved one.


This is LOVELY! No matter what...... you made a very lovely garment. Honor it! Honor yourself!. SELL it or GIFT it.... DON'T frog it! You will be destroying a thing of beauty. and it is beauty itself and done with love. I agree. Buy some NEW yarn and make NEW pattern adjustments to fit yourself, so this never happens "unintentionally" AGAIN. This will last you for the life of your knitting for yourself. YES, a major disappointment.... but make sure you re-do all the pattern measurements..... using this to your advantage...... BEGIN AGAIN with NEW yarn! Take care.....


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Oh, wow! That's too beautiful to EVER rip out!

It's just meant to be and is for someone.

And I do believe you will find a yarn you like just as well and can make another that fits you. Someone will "appear" for that, just give it a bit of time.


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

So sorry for your problems. This top and your work is beautiful. Where did you find the pattern. Can you share?


----------



## Caithness exile (Aug 6, 2013)

Made same waistcoat was half way up back when I realised it was too small pulled it all back and did it on a bigger hook it turned out okay


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

It is beautiful! So sorry it is too small. Have a good cry and then you can mail it to me! Just kidding! I like the idea of putting in the mesh sides. It might be all you need. Good luck!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

It is beautiful! So sorry it is too small. Have a good cry and then you can mail it to me! Just kidding! I like the idea of putting in the mesh sides. It might be all you need. Good luck!


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

It is Sirdar 9741 but there are three errors in the pattern.

Enjoy

Ann


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

It's beautiful! I am so sorry it doesn't fit!


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

can you use it open over a shell or a blouse. Hope you can as it would be beautiful that way and probably worn more.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I think I would maybe make it sleeveless first, then open underarm seam and crochet and up and down section with the 'flower' pattern and insert it, before taking it all out. If you have enough yarn. But I don't know where or how it's too small. Is it too short, too small around, bust, waist?? Let us know more, maybe there is hope other than ripping out the fronts. The reason I say this is because my daughter made a knit vest and it turned out to be too small in the front only. I told her to open the underarm seam and knit another section and insert it, she did and with the pattern on it, it was not noticable at all. It sure is a bummer when things so beautiful don't fit, I know, been there.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

It's absolutely beautiful! I'll cry with you. What an awful experience.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

zbangel said:


> I am so sorry. This is frustrating and it is a BEAUTIFUL knit!
> 
> Recently I stumbled across some info about "ease" and determining which size to make. You may have simply chosen the wrong size to make even though you knitted to gauge and chose your size.
> 
> ...


Although I wear a size 4, and a S (small) in MOST garments, I often make and buy a size M (medium) in a top sweater. I like the hang and swing and flow and ease of a slightly larger top/coat sweater. Some like it much tighter, depending on the style, but I like a little more room/ease in my sweater fit. Just a thought.


----------



## scot_belle (Feb 10, 2013)

NO - NO - NO - NO - NO. DO NOT CRAB THIS TO ZERO.

This is crochet.......and the solution is a very simple one.

Just undue the seams......then add an appropriately sized filler.
Use the basic webbing pattern, or make the fill more solid.

IT WILL LOOK LOVELY, and YOU will enjoy wearing it. HONEST!

Let's just say, been there - done that, and I heartily commiserate.
Since I am a Victorian 'pear shape'...I find this a regular problem,
and...since I like to 'fiddle' with patterns....I do this all the time!!

Lisa


----------



## Looby loo (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info Ann but as I'm new to crochet I'm not sure if I will buy because I may not find the mistakes!!


----------



## Joanne447 (Jul 24, 2012)

would NOT rip it apart-it would make someone a splendid gift. joanne


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

It's very beautiful. A good cry is well deserved.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

It is a lovely sweater. Sorry for the trouble. Hope you can work it out.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'd rather go on a starvation diet to get it to fit, than rip that beautiful sweater apart. I'm crying with you.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I am heartbroken for you. It is just beautiful. I would give it to someone really special, purchase more yarn and enlarge the pattern (which you have already worked out the kinks). You did a beautiful job. Find joy in that and seeing your wonderful work on someone you love.


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

I wouldn't advise someone new to crochet to try this pattern. Keep going on easier projects until you are comfortable doing something more difficult. If you eventually decide to do this pattern get in touch and I'll tell you where the errors are!!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

It is too beautiful to rip apart. Don't you have someone special you can gift it to? I feel your pain abut not being able to wear something you put so much work into. If you tear it apart, you are wasting all that time consuming work. You could save it for when you need a really nice gift for someone.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

sell it on e-bay and with the money, buy new yarn and make yourself a new one!! It is gorgeous, just know it would sell easily!


----------



## nogysbaby (May 29, 2011)

Take it apart use a bigger hook redo it no big deal.


----------



## scot_belle (Feb 10, 2013)

ann44 said:


> I wouldn't advise someone new to crochet to try this pattern. Keep going on easier projects until you are comfortable doing something more difficult. If you eventually decide to do this pattern get in touch and I'll tell you where the errors are!!


As an experienced crocheter, it's really my first language, I am interested in acquiring this pattern and also interested in where the pattern typos are.

Thank you,

Lisa


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

ann44 said:


> It is Sirdar 9741 but there are three errors in the pattern.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Ann


Thank you for the info and the heads up on the errors.


----------



## jackiefi (Jul 17, 2013)

Love it I agree with everyone else give it as a gift to someone and then knit another for yourself.
What a great job you did.


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

The piece is gorgeous.... I am so sorry it does not fit you....


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm grateful for the info. on steam blocking but I'm afraid to try it. I think I'll opt for panels down each side. I do have enough yarn I'm sure though I will need to add about 5" - 6" inches total to allow for movement. There is supposed to be a button where the points meet (except they don't) at the centre front. I can force those together but it's not pretty!!! The rest is supposed to fall away and look attractive. I don't know why my calculation of size with my swatch/tension square went so wrong. I suspect that what one of you lovely helpful ladies said is right - the pattern doesn't allow for 'ease' and I don't like things that are tight (they show every bulge!!!!!!!!!!!!)

I'll face up to doing it soon - but it's too late tonight!

Thank you all so very much - your support and comments are really appreciated. The lack of criticism is what makes this forum so good. I value you all.

Ann


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

It's a UK pattern so you would have to translate into US terms.

Ann


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

It's so beautiful. I'm so sorry about the size. How frustrating, especially when you did everything right.


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Scot Belle

It is Sirdar 9741 and is a UK pattern so the terminology is different but I'm sure you know that. If you do get the pattern, get back to me and I'll tell you about the errors.

Ann


----------



## scot_belle (Feb 10, 2013)

ann44 said:


> Hi Scot Belle
> 
> It is Sirdar 9741 and is a UK pattern so the terminology is different but I'm sure you know that. If you do get the pattern, get back to me and I'll tell you about the errors.
> 
> Ann


Is there a link to the source?? Otherwise, I will find it, or...I will figure out the pattern from your photos. 
I have copied and recreated several antique patterns this way, so.....nothing new, but I would prefer to buy the pattern whenever one is available. :thumbup:

Lisa


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

My late husband bought me a blouse--way too small, and not return-able, so I made gussets. They worked out just fine.


----------



## Knitter4ever (Feb 24, 2013)

Your work is beautiful. Please don't rip it out. Maybe the yarn shop would like to buy it off of you as a sample . . . then you could get more yarn!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I love it! Can you share the pattern?


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

It's purchased pattern


----------



## shirley323759 (Apr 3, 2011)

sorry its too small for you, but im sure it will fit meeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Crying with you. But you did a beautiful job. Could you sell it to buy more yarn to make another for you?


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern name.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful work... I sure hope you are able to salvage it and wear it with pride.....


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

it really is pretty & i think you have done a lovely job...so sorry its too small


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

It is gorgeous and I would cry, too!!! I don't think I would rip it out---hang onto it!


----------



## Susiebere (Apr 26, 2013)

Can't you sell it? Someone would be pleased to buy something so lovely. And you could use the money to start all over again .....


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

mthrift said:


> This is LOVELY! No matter what...... you made a very lovely garment. Honor it! Honor yourself!. SELL it or GIFT it.... DON'T frog it! You will be destroying a thing of beauty. and it is beauty itself and done with love. I agree. Buy some NEW yarn and make NEW pattern adjustments to fit yourself, so this never happens "unintentionally" AGAIN. This will last you for the life of your knitting for yourself. YES, a major disappointment.... but make sure you re-do all the pattern measurements..... using this to your advantage...... BEGIN AGAIN with NEW yarn! Take care.....


Well spoken!


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

feel your pain


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Love it


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

I know exactly how you feel. I just finished the Endless Circle Vest which took almost a year because I was so bored with doing the edging. Made a Med. and it is too small. Should have made the L or XL. Gauge was right on but everything I make is usually too big so went smaller. Never again, will go for the L. It is so disappointing when you finish something you really like and this happens. Especially with all the work that goes into it.


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

I so understand how you feel. My sympathy goes out to you. All that time and effort and nothing at the end of it.

Ann


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

The work is beautiful. Is there someone you can gift it to?


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!! I'm sorry it's too small. I would love the pattern if you don't mind.


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

There, there, now you just go ahead and cry!

So sorry it didn't fit after all of your work.

It is beautiful.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

But it is so beautiful! Hope you will be able to save it!


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

What a beautiful garment. Please, do not frog!! Maybe you can give it to someone who would appreciate it. Someone close to you so that you can enjoy it from afar. Just sayin'.

Ramona


----------



## PuddingHead (Aug 6, 2013)

How much yarn does it take for another one?


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

ann44 said:


> I've finished it - washed it - tried it on - it's too SMALL!!
> 
> I did a tension square/swatch - I followed the pattern - I found three errors in the pattern and struggled but resolved them - I took my time and did everything right. It's beautiful.
> 
> ...


It's gorgeous!!!!! 8*(


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Did you try to block it stretching it the right size?
I have accomplished miracles by blocking.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm crying with you. It's just beautiful!


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

Ann, how much too small? I had a very similar experience some years back. I just couldn't bring myself to rip, OR give away, so carefully wrapped and put away. Several years later, I fell victim to a fierce case of the Shingles and lost 50# in 3 months. When I got home from the rehab center, I went directly to the closet holding my n'er forgotten too-small sweater . Not only did it fit, it was almost too big. The moral to this story is, do what your heart tells you to....we never know what's ahead for us in life, and often, the worst today, is the best tomorrow!


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

That is beautiful, I wish I could crochet like that.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I'll send you tissues, cry as much as you want, it's gorgeous


----------



## grandmonster (Apr 29, 2011)

I love it. Could you please give the pattern. I would love to try it


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

My heart is broken. I KNOW how much work that was I KNOW how hard it is to hurt your baby even though it is in the baby's best interests. A new definition for growing pains.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

This is beautiful. I would hate to rip it out!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

I will cry if you rip it, try to sell it. Maybe someone on KP would be interested in buying it, just mention the measurements and your price, who knows, you might get the money to make a new one... It is beautiful by the way. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

But you still have a BAEAUTIFUL kitty


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh Ann, you poor thing. It's absolutely beautiful!!

Send it to me! Send it to me!! Only joking, it would be too small for me too.

I have a dilemma, I tried to get this pattern and found it very reasonably priced from several UK sites - problem: they want a minimum of 10 pounds (sorry,can't access the pound symbol easily) to post it to Australia.

Now this makes the pattern way too expensive for me.

I wrote to an Aussie supplier but they don't have it.

I'll try another source tomorrow. The only thing I can think of doing is to get one of my UK KP friends to buy it for me and I will pay them through PayPal, then maybe they could just scan it in and send me an email with it - do you think that would work???

Magnificent work again and I don't have any suggestions for you, except perhaps to try to on sell it on eBay. Crying too!!!!

Leanna x


----------



## Caithness exile (Aug 6, 2013)

I got the pattern from the Womans Weekly magazine


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

leannab, to get the British pound symbol hold the "Alt" key while putting in the numbers 0163= £. I wanted to know awhile back and googled how to make certain symbols. You have to use the numerical pad to the right on your keyboard, though, and not the one at the top. You can make a lot of different symbols using the Alt key and the number pad, using different combinations of numbers.


----------



## suepro (Nov 9, 2011)

ann44 said:


> I've finished it - washed it - tried it on - it's too SMALL!!
> 
> I did a tension square/swatch - I followed the pattern - I found three errors in the pattern and struggled but resolved them - I took my time and did everything right. It's beautiful.
> 
> ...


I don't know if anyone suggested this - but if it has side seams - could you undo the side seams, knit 2 strips in the pattern the length of the side seam and insert one on each side? That would give you more room in the underarm area also.


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

couldn't you just do side panels to put in to save you undoing it all


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you all. Will start sorting it out some of these days. So much help and advice is been really encouraging.


----------



## mrsdaydreamer (Dec 3, 2012)

It's beautiful. Don't rip it out. I would put it away in the cupboard for a while. Let time pass so you can calm down, as it is a sort of loss really. When you feel able to look at it again, (with dry eyes)decide what to do (alter it etc) or keep as a beautiful gift for a special friend. AND most importantly, buy some more yarn, that you love just as much and make another but BIGGER. Don't rip it out!!!!


----------



## GayleMI (Oct 28, 2011)

So sorry it does not fit, but it would make a lovely gift for someone....


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

JeanWilkins said:


> leannab, to get the British pound symbol hold the "Alt" key while putting in the numbers 0163= £. I wanted to know awhile back and googled how to make certain symbols. You have to use the numerical pad to the right on your keyboard, though, and not the one at the top. You can make a lot of different symbols using the Alt key and the number pad, using different combinations of numbers.


Thank you for this, I do use the Aski code for a number of things. I'm going to try it now but I don't think it will work on my Macbook laptop. *º¡§£ * Wow, this is what I got so I only have to delete the 3 symbols prior to the pound sign.

I held down the option/alt key and with the numbers at the top, I put in 0163 and voila!!!!

Thank you again.

Leanna x


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

leannab said:


> Thank you for this, I do use the Aski code for a number of things. I'm going to try it now but I don't think it will work on my Macbook laptop. *º¡§£ * Wow, this is what I got so I only have to delete the 3 symbols prior to the pound sign.
> 
> I held down the option/alt key and with the numbers at the top, I put in 0163 and voila!!!!
> 
> ...


You're welcome. I don't know about any of the Mac computers, so I didn't know you had one different from mine. Mine is an E-machine with windows 7. Anyway, at least you can get it. Maybe a code is different on yours. I started making a whole list of symbols on mine. I started with Alt + 1- ☺ and have gotten up to Alt + 42= * (which I don't need, really, since the symbol above the 8 at the top of the keyboard is * :lol: Oh well. It's fun finding all the symbols, though. Alt + 13= ♪ and Alt+ 14= ♫. Alt + 0176= ° for when you want to put in a temperature degree, like 350°, instead of having to write it out. I'm not sure how your computer will handle different symbols. Try playing around with it and have fun. :thumbup: You can, also, google for lists of symbols the computer can make. That's how I started doing it.


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

I agree with the others who suggested taking it apart and making an extra piece to go down the sides or making the back bigger as you suggested. It would be a shame to rip out such a beautiful creation.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That's beautiful! What a shame after all that work


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

that sure is pretty... without looking at the rest of the pages, is the pattern to be found anywhere?


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

Sirdar 9741


----------



## PuddingHead (Aug 6, 2013)

Nobody has seen the pattern, and IHave misplaced it. I have to find 
another pattern. Any ideas, let me know. I'd love to finish specially since we are going to have another grandson.


----------



## PuddingHead (Aug 6, 2013)

What kind of yarn is it? I have a stock of yarn, maybe there is something that you can use to make another. Pudding Head (Barbara)


----------



## audrac (Jan 16, 2013)

It's absolutely INCREDIBLE!! I would either give it to my best friend or start exercising! (Yeah, I know, I need to do that anyway. But this would be MAJOR motivation!)I don't think I would be able to tear it out.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I've had that happen. It's gorgeous and deserves to be showcased in your craft room, or sold for a high enough price that will afford you enough yarn to make you feel better


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm halfway up two panels to be set into the sides. I've got enough yarn. Just have to work out how to adapt the sleeves and try not to snip crochet instead of seam!

K P support has been fantastic. Thank you all

Ann


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

It is beautiful though. Nice job crocheting it.


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

It really is beautiful work!

How much too small is it? In the photos it appears long and narrow. Could you prepare a "blocking aid" and then wash it again? After wetting thoroughly (as happens when you wash it) place it over the prepared blocking aid to air dry thoroughly.

I have occasionally taken a large piece of corrugated cardboard and cut it our in the shape of a large rectangle with a neck shape smoothly included in the cut of one of the four sides, you can make this shirt shape as wide as you need your sweater to be. Then cover this cardboard shape in plastic wrap. 

Slip the cardboard inside the wet garment so that it looks as if the cardboard shape is wearing the knitted piece. Add pins on either side (poked into the corrugated cardboard if needed th hold the garment inside while it dries.

Perhaps it will stretch it enough for you to wear. 

Good luck!


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

You did do a beautiful job  I'm not sure why it didn't fit if you checked the gauge. I would cry too, after all your hard work. Maybe you can gift it


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

It is so beautiful, what a shame about the size. I too would either think about gussets.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Can you gusset it....adding a strip of extra pattern under the arm between the back and the fronts?


----------

